# Dumbell curl technique



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

When dumbell curling I keep my palms facing upwards at all times.

It isolates the biceps well and I like it. However, I saw some kids rotating their forearms, from having their palms facing their sides at the bottom to facing upwards at the top. On trying this it's an easier exercise that seems to use the forearm a lot more.

It's a cheat to me. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wrong. Just a different exercise. Why would you do DB with your palms facing upwards at all times when you get the exact same movement from BB. On the contrary, the way you describe how you do them sounds just as funny to me as the other way does to you.


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

As far as I know, the bicep has two main uses: bending the elbow and rotating the wrist. Hence I actually prefer the type of curls that the kids were doing while letting the negatives go down nice and slow.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

hammer curls i believe they are called, simular to using the ez bar


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> When dumbell curling I keep my palms facing upwards at all times.
> 
> It isolates the biceps well and I like it. However, I saw some kids rotating their forearms, from having their palms facing their sides at the bottom to facing upwards at the top. On trying this it's an easier exercise that seems to use the forearm a lot more.
> 
> It's a cheat to me. Am I right or wrong?


hmmm let me clarify what your saying. you start the movement from your quad with your hands faceing up and then it stays that way till your delt?

Thats intresting. I havent seen someone do it like that before except on a preacher bench or with a barbell.

You rotate the dumbell because most people have the bells starting at the sides and then rotate it. when you have the big dumbells its impossible to start the movement as you described without the pop pop of a strained tendon/bicep - at that point if you have the bell with your hand faceing up your placeing a masive stress on the bicep.

ofcourse 10kg dumbells you wont notice the problem but when it gets heavyer - the weights that will produce real growth and not just for poseing in the mirror it will be a real issue.

this is how i would think a dumbell curl should be.. well maby a bit faster.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> hammer curls i believe they are called, simular to using the ez bar


 Hammer curls start with arms at side palms facing toward each other and continue like this through entire range of motion. 





The link posted by Wogihao is the way I like to do them also


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

PMSL, I cant believe Woogie posted on a thread about curl technique, :lol: that has made my day.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Nytol said:


> PMSL, I cant believe Woogie posted on a thread about curl technique, :lol: that has made my day.


 mg: hahaha well at least i didnt use my own video - irony... haha.  much in the same way as a fat guy can comment on cut or a skinny guy can comment on a bulk.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry i was on about a masterbation technique


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

curls are curls

whichever you prefer mate


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

wogihao said:


> hmmm let me clarify what your saying. you start the movement from your quad with your hands faceing up and then it stays that way till your delt?
> 
> Thats intresting. I havent seen someone do it like that before except on a preacher bench or with a barbell.
> 
> ...


i have seen you do db curls and it looks more like a 1 armed clean then that wogsta lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i have seen you do db curls and it looks more like a 1 armed clean then that wogsta lol


only the 35+kg ones...


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

keeping your palms facing in with your arms tight against you are hammer curls. Starting with your palms facing in the rotating half way up is how i do my curls. I prefer to do this alternating arms than using an ez bar etc.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I always supinate dumbell curls from palms in to palms up. I also lean with my back against an upright bench when doing standing curls to make sure I din't use a body swing/momentum to get them started. Nice and controlled from start to finish with a little pause and squeeze at the top.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses gents.

I will stick to isolating the biceps and let the kids exercise their forearms I think


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

i do both,

i put an extra bit of weight on the outside of the dumbell (next to me pinky) for hammer curls. gives abit more of a strain on the forearm


----------

